# Breeding help?



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I'v been thinking about breeding my whiteface Grey (Echo) in about a year... I'm curious if I breed him to an Albino what are the chances I may have an albino in the clutch? His mother was albino so I know he has the trait, here is a picture of his mother and daddy  any help you can give on breeding him I'm grateful for being as I've never bred cockatiels before! 

Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I would say about a 50% chance.  
Percentages may change with any added genetics, but I would certainly expect a lutino at one point or another.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

yay! thanks for the info Cheryl


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually unless the Father is split for Lutino you will not get any. You will get males that are split for it but no Lutino Whiteface Visually. Lutino is a sex linked trait. It is passed from Fathers to daughters Visually. If you keep one of the male offspring and breed him to any whiteface hen you should get some. about 1 in 4 statistically. And those will all be female. Unless his mate is also Lutino whiteface. Only then could you get a male. should be about 50% Lutino Whiteface and they could be either sex.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

What Sue said is true, however, the male she wants to breed is split (the picture is over her male's parents. Those would be the grandparents of the expected clutch). She plans to breed it with a whiteface lutino.

Also to add: Although percentages are fairly accurate to a big extent (lets say you get 100 chicks out of a pair- which you should never do btw) you will get exactly or nearly exact to the percentages expect. This does not guarantee you will get a lutino out of the first or even second clutch. It is a decently high chance though!

Using the "grand-parents phenotypes" I also discovered that your boy is split to pied and pearl as well as lutino. Please note that any hidden genes may effect the later outcome.
If you breed your grey whiteface split to pied, pearl and lutino to a plain whiteface lutino (without any split) You should expect:

Mother:Whiteface Lutino
Father:Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}

male offspring:
25% Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
25% Whiteface Lutino Split To Pied
25% Whiteface Split To {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
25% Whiteface Lutino

female offspring:
25% Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied
25% Whiteface Lutino Split To Pied
25% Whiteface Pearl
25% Whiteface Lutino


Now if the whiteface lutino you breed is split to lets say...pied
Your results would be as follows:

Mother:Whiteface Lutino Split To Pied
Father:Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}

male offspring:
13% Pied Whiteface Split To {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
13% Pied Whiteface Lutino
13% Whiteface Split To {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
13% Whiteface Lutino
25% Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Pearl} {X2: Lutino}
25% Whiteface Lutino Split To Pied

female offspring:
13% Pied Whiteface Pearl
13% Pied Whiteface Lutino
13% Whiteface Pearl
13% Whiteface Lutino
25% Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied
25% Whiteface Lutino Split To Pied

There is still a 50%+ chance (it looks like) you will get a whiteface lutino.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

so even though Echo's mother is albino and his mate is albino I might have no albino babies?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes that's true. Somehow I missed that. He is definitely split for it then. She would get a WF Lutino with any WF hen.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

okay, wow, scared me at frist... Echo is banging the computer and calling it pretty lol

this is Echo and the female I want to breed him with.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

grrrr that image isn't coming up. but check the link on the first one.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Tarra said:


> so even though Echo's mother is albino and his mate is albino I might have no albino babies?


Yes, but chances are you would get one. The only time you could guarantee a wf lutino is if both parents were wf lutino with no splits. Any other mutations hidden in there greatly effect your outcome. Even if you had a 75% chance of getting wf lutinos and a 25% of getting pearls (this is just an example), the first clutch you may have may not have any wf lutinos, but the second one just might. It can be decently random when it comes to "when those percentages show up".


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

ah I see... wow I never thought about other genes he might have, just by his looks. and I never knew what his father was, so thanks. It is really interesting!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can vouch for not getting a lutino first time around 

I have Bart and Nibbles, I know he's normal grey split to pied (he has the pied tick mark) 
their 1st clutch gave me 3 babies all 3 Pieds 

2nd clutch 3 babies One Pied, One Grey Split to Pied, and One Lutino - she is either Split to pied or a Lutino pied - with lutino's to know if they're pied or split to pied. It's easier most of the time if it was a Lutino Pearl LOL


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> so even though Echo's mother is albino and his mate is albino I might have no albino babies?


The larger the sample size is, the more accurate the statistical prediction will be. And vice versa. With a small sample like a single clutch of cockatiels, your results could be very different from the prediction. With Buster and Shodu, it's expected that half of their chicks will be whiteface. The actual number of whiteface chicks they've had so far is 3 out of 14. All of their first 8 chicks were non-whiteface, and I've calculated that the odds of eight in a row like that were about 1 in 2000. 

So yes, it's possible that you might not get any whiteface lutino chicks. It's also possible that all the chicks will be whiteface lutino, but that's definitely a low-probability event. The more babies your parents have, the more likely it is that at least one of them will be whiteface lutino.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

You have gorgeous birds!!!!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

awwwww thank you so much!


----------

